# Tabellen mit CSS unterschiedlich ansprechen



## orffyre (17. Juni 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: auf meiner Seite habe ich viele Tabellen. Die sehen meistens so aus:

 <table width="800" align="center">
   <tr>
        ...

 oder

 <table width="700" border="0" align="center">
         <tr> 
                  .....

 Wie man jetzt unschwer sehen kann haben zwei meiner Tabellen unterschiedliche Attribute. Wenn ich jetzt hergehe und per CSS ein Layout festlege, dann sind ALLE Tabellen in meiner html natürlich gleich.

 Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass ich festlegen kann, welcher Code für welche Tabelle gilt?

 Weil, wenn ich jetzt Tabellen ohne Rand habe, dann werden die durch CSS alle, wenn ich das vorher festegelegt habe, MIT Rand angezeigt.

 Vielleicht weiss ja jemand Rat.

 Danke!

 Gruss,
 orffyre


----------



## AKrebs70 (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn Du Tabellen einmal so und dan wieder anders darstellen möchtest muß Du mit Klassen zuweisungen arbeiten.

Beispiel:

```
<html>
 <head>
  <style type="text/css" media="screen"><!--
  .taba	{ width: 700px }
  .tabb	{ width: 800px }
  --></style>
 </head>
 <body>
  <table class="taba">
   <tr>
	<td>700 px</td>
   </tr>
  </table>
  <table class="tabb">
   <tr>
	<td>800 px</td>
   </tr>
  </table>
  <p></p>
 </body>
</html>
```
 
Gruß Axel


----------

